# GSG Offers Amagic Screen Printing Foils



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Give any T-shirt design added sparkle with foil. Foil can be used to accent a design or to make a bold statement. GSG offers a full line of more than 150 high-quality Amagic foils in a wide range of the most popular colors. In addition to solid colors, multicolor and holographic patterns are available. 

Amagic foil can be adhered using a screen-printed foil adhesive or pressed down firmly on plastisol ink as it comes out of the dryer. The foil comes in a 12.5-inch and 25-inch by 200-yard roll. Simply cut the appropriate size and lay it directly over the desired area. Heat press at medium/firm pressure for 8 to 12 seconds and peel off excess. 

For the longest lasting life, always instruct customers to turn a foil-printed shirt inside out, wash in cold water with mild detergent, and air dry. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

